# New composers place



## jamzky (Jan 29, 2009)

Hi there, 

I have posted here many times as regards recordings but now I am plugging a little. Any composers interested in sharing ideas about music come you can post on my blog, I am a 31-year-old composer and also another blog where my composer friends are. 

jamibyrne.wordpress.com and composerscollective.wordpress.com

We discuss everything from Glass to Carter to writing for double bass to how to title a piece of music. 

Thanks

J


----------



## SenorTearduct (Jul 29, 2009)

I looked in your blog.. I didnt see a place to post or review others works?.. could u help me find that?


----------

